# Chinese Carbon wheels



## ds2199 (Nov 8, 2009)

I did a search and did not come up with much, so please point me to a thread if this is already being discussed.

Can anyone comment on their experience with Chinese carbon (unbranded) tubular disc wheels for CX? I suppose it could be for rim brakes too, but I have also heard of issues with the brake track so that would not be applicable here.

Looking to get some tubular disc wheels and trying to talk myself into/out of ordering from ebay or aliexpress etc.

I'm thinking something like this 38mm Tubular Carbon Fiber Wheel Set Disc Brake 700c Road and Cyclocross Wheel | eBay

Experience??

Thanks!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

ds2199 said:


> I did a search and did not come up with much, so please point me to a thread if this is already being discussed.


You searched? Really?

If you did a search for "Chinese carbon wheels", it's the FIRST result...
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/search.php?searchid=666919

If you go to the Wheels & Tires sub forum, it's the FIRST result...
Wheels and Tires


----------



## ds2199 (Nov 8, 2009)

tlg said:


> You searched? Really?
> 
> If you did a search for "Chinese carbon wheels", it's the FIRST result...
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/search.php?searchid=666919
> ...


This is why I love the forums!!!!

Yes I did and I was wanting replies specifically in the CX forum. As I mentioned, disc specific is very different than most of the posts on the thread mentioned above.

I guess being new around here I did not know that I had to go to the wheel forum.

Sorry, doing a search on Chinese carbon wheels in this forum did not give me the FIRST result as you mentioned. I now see my post as #1 and then Chinese carbon (but it appears to be all about frames, not wheels).

In all seriousness, are all of the wheel discussions move from the CX forum to the wheel forum? 

Sarcasm aside, please help the new guy! I appreciate a good sarcastic reply as much as anyone, but really do want to learn about people's experience with Chinese carbon wheels for CX use.

If I am still missing this FIRST result on this forum, please point me there, b/c that link above does not work.

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I may be way off base here because I don't race cross but...what advantage do you think you will get with carbon rims???

Your wallet will be lighter. They may look cooler.
I can't imagine anything they would do better than a $60 alloy rim.
And many cross racers use multiple wheelsets.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Randy99CL said:


> I can't imagine anything they would do better than a $60 alloy rim.


Since you don't/have not raced cross, things to keep in mind that a Tubular wheel will typically allow much lower pressures than clincher or tubeless. A wider cross section, deeper section rims (32/38/45), will offer a larger foot print which will help improve handling and traction when entering/exiting tight/fast corners or traversing sand and mud. 



Randy99CL said:


> And many cross racers use multiple wheelsets.


In terms of economics, you can get 3 sets of wheels from China for the price of a new set of Zipp 303 tubulars. So if a wheelset built with wider and slightly deeper rims offers all that advantage, then having multiple wheelsets offers redundancy as well as options for different tubulars to meet different conditions - i.e. grass/dirt/sand/wet/mud or combinations therein.


----------



## ds2199 (Nov 8, 2009)

ms6073 said:


> Since you don't/have not raced cross, things to keep in mind that a Tubular wheel will typically allow much lower pressures than clincher or tubeless. A wider cross section, deeper section rims (32/38/45), will offer a larger foot print which will help improve handling and traction when entering/exiting tight/fast corners or traversing sand and mud.
> 
> 
> In terms of economics, you can get 3 sets of wheels from China for the price of a new set of Zipp 303 tubulars. So if a wheelset built with wider and slightly deeper rims offers all that advantage, then having multiple wheelsets offers redundancy as well as options for different tubulars to meet different conditions - i.e. grass/dirt/sand/wet/mud or combinations therein.


Thanks for the reply. This is kind of where I am going. If these chinese carbon wheels are of decent quality, one could have two sets of wheels. One glued up with mud tires and another with all around or file tread. 

I'm hoping to still get some feedback on people's experience with these wheels. Do they hold up? Are the hubs ok? Are they true from the distributor? or do you need to true them?

Thanks in advance for any feedback on these wheels!


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 12, 2006)

I had some tubular disc wheels built up recently... got the hubs from bikehubstore.com and some all black Kinlin hoops off the bay. Had my shop guy throw in some Sapim spokes and they are ready to go... 1670gms without rotors. Got about $250 in them...


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, but would a monkey ride on $250 carbon hoops?


----------



## ryanjorunner (Jun 23, 2009)

I've just ordered a set of Nextie 24mm wide 29er rims. I'm building them up with Bikehubstore's Newest MTB hubs and Sapim Laser spokes.

I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

The only real advantage to carbon over aluminum rims is weight. Aero profiles are popular but misguided; the deeper rim, if anything, is a disadvantage in sand and deep mud (CXMagazine).


----------



## Esvic (Oct 3, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has ever bought a set of carbon CX wheel disc from Onlycarbonwheels (Ebay)? 

700C 23mm width 38mm clincher full carbon cyclocross bicycle wheelset 

700c 23mm Width 38mm Clincher Full Carbon Cyclocross Bicycle Wheelset | eBay

Thanks


----------



## GoRacers (Mar 1, 2012)

Esvic said:


> Just wondering if anyone has ever bought a set of carbon CX wheel disc from Onlycarbonwheels (Ebay)?
> 
> 700C 23mm width 38mm clincher full carbon cyclocross bicycle wheelset
> 
> ...


You can do better than that.....


----------



## Esvic (Oct 3, 2014)

GoRacers said:


> You can do better than that.....


Any suggestions?


----------



## kcb203 (Mar 19, 2009)

Esvic said:


> Just wondering if anyone has ever bought a set of carbon CX wheel disc from Onlycarbonwheels (Ebay)?
> 
> 700C 23mm width 38mm clincher full carbon cyclocross bicycle wheelset
> 
> ...


I just bought the tubular version of those wheels. I haven't ridden them yet. It took about 10 days to build, but once they actually shipped, I had them about 5 days later in Virginia. The rims appear solid--no imperfections I could find. The spoke tension is a little uneven--I wished I'd noticed that before I'd glued the tires on when it's easier to adjust. We'll see how they ride.


----------



## Esvic (Oct 3, 2014)

kcb203 said:


> I just bought the tubular version of those wheels. I haven't ridden them yet. It took about 10 days to build, but once they actually shipped, I had them about 5 days later in Virginia. The rims appear solid--no imperfections I could find. The spoke tension is a little uneven--I wished I'd noticed that before I'd glued the tires on when it's easier to adjust. We'll see how they ride.


Thanks the quick response. Did you get the bladed spoke o matte finish option? Do you have pictures? How's the weight compared they published? Hope it rides and performs well - Thanks again.


----------



## kcb203 (Mar 19, 2009)

They're bladed spokes and matte finish. I went with black hubs, black spokes, black nipples--the entire bike will be black. A little cliche, I know. Weight was estimated at 1390 +/-50, and they arrived at 1462 without skewers, so a little over. I was surprised that even the estimate was that high, let alone the final wheels. I had good data on the weight of the D711/D712 hubs, and I had a good estimate of the spoke and nipple weight as they don't vary much between brands. The rims alone in a separate listing were supposed to be 680 grams. So I had estimated front hub at 139, rear hub at 274, rims at 680, spokes at 211, and nipples at 14 for a total of 1318. Either I had bad data on the hubs, or the rims are heavier than expected.


----------



## Esvic (Oct 3, 2014)

They are saying that the clincher is 1630g +/- 50g for the pair. Is that heavy for a clincher carbon disc?


----------



## Jkidd_39 (Jan 12, 2014)

kcb203 said:


> They're bladed spokes and matte finish. I went with black hubs, black spokes, black nipples--the entire bike will be black. A little cliche, I know. Weight was estimated at 1390 +/-50, and they arrived at 1462 without skewers, so a little over. I was surprised that even the estimate was that high, let alone the final wheels. I had good data on the weight of the D711/D712 hubs, and I had a good estimate of the spoke and nipple weight as they don't vary much between brands. The rims alone in a separate listing were supposed to be 680 grams. So I had estimated front hub at 139, rear hub at 274, rims at 680, spokes at 211, and nipples at 14 for a total of 1318. Either I had bad data on the hubs, or the rims are heavier than expected.


Who did you buy this wheelset from? Cost? Depth?

Thanks


----------



## Esvic (Oct 3, 2014)

I bought it from EBay "onlycarbonwheels" - wheels looks great and already took it on a quick CX. Also brought it to a bike shop to check if straight and hops - NO ISSUES.


----------



## intellikat (Mar 12, 2015)

*Chinese Review Site*

Reposting from other related threads-- 

I wanted to reach out an make contact with any riders who might find information and reviews on Chinese (or broadly Asian) manufactured components/frames useful.

I'm working in Guangzhou, China (close to Shenzhen) on contract for a few years and in my early days here have been riding local roads/trails, meeting local riders, and finding the LBSes over the past 6 months. A good Chinese friend of mine is a sponsored racer for a Chinese company (Quick) and also works in marketing for WTB. 

He and I have this vision to get info out to our western brothers and sisters using our connections ("guanxi") in the industry here as well as our proximity to a number of the manufacturers. It would be website dedicated to unbiased short- and longterm reviews of products as well as info and images on manufacturers/companies. I know that a number of others have attempted this in abortive blog fashion or in forums, but I don't know of any centralized site/hub online with easy content searching and dialogue for these kind of reviews. We have some really great access to information here and would like to utilize it.

Is a website dedicated to reviews and info on Asian manufactured products (carbon frames, rims, some other components) something anyone would be interested in using if we set it up? We'd be happy to compile requests of manufacturers and products to chase up and provide tech info and reviews.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

You missed posting that in the 'bikes and tikes' forum.


----------



## intellikat (Mar 12, 2015)

ms6073 said:


> You missed posting that in the 'tikes and bikes' forum.


There's always copy-paste


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

I built 2 sets 24/28 of 38mm carbon hoops (tubular). I race hard, and weigh 195#. They were fine all season. I train on major Tom/A23s (same hubs/spokes as carbon). Carbon wheels are worth maybe a handful of seconds per race. They do feel different, but not in anything more than a wiz-bang way


----------



## karry (May 15, 2015)

Why this thread was down on roadbike forum?


----------

